
What will Covid-19 Immunity Certificates really look like? - zmcnaught
https://medium.com/@dev_zm/what-will-covid-19-immunity-certificates-really-look-like-a6a976b00cb
======
elmerfud
Hopefully they'll look like nothing.

------
tomohawk
Papers please.

